# Exhaust cutouts???



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DankCo said:


> I've seen alot of old posts about exhaust cutouts hopefully some of you have had them for a decent amount of time now to give some good input? I'm wanting to leave the factory muffler but delete the cat and midpipe zzp of course. Is it worth the hassle?


I would listen to a vehicle that has a straight through exhaust and one that only has the muffler. If those are the sounds you want, then have at it.


----------

